# CCW and night sites?



## JLazyH (Jul 1, 2011)

I have had a CCW ever since I got out of the USMC in the mid 70's. I have carried almost every kind of gun that is made. Right now I carry a Sig 
P229 9mm no rail and night sites. Over all the years I have carried I have only had to pull my gun twice to save my ass (never had to fire it) Both times were at night, up close and personal. Both times I wasn't even aware I had sites let alone night sites. Which brings me to the question. What good are night sites when most times it seems you are with in that magic 3 yard or 21 foot range? I can see their use if the bad guy was a much longer distance away but in my thinking if they are that far away it isn't a threat yet. How many here can really say you needed them and would have the time to actually use them? Don't get me wrong, I'm glad I have them when I am at the indoor range. I don't have anything against having them on my guns, quite the opposit. Just a question I thought I would throw out and see what kind of answers or thoughts I get back.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I have Trijicon's on all three of my pistols, and wouldn't think of not having them installed on a PD weapon. That being said there may be times you would need a quick draw at very close range as statistically most encounters occur(ie. at night, close range)and would not have time to look at the sights or obtain a sight picture, however, the times at night where you could get a sight picture, I would prefer to be able to see my sights.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

I have night sights or lasers on all of my SD/Carry guns.

Got to be able to aim!

Lateck,


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Night sights are almost ALWAYS a good idea on a defensive handgun. It doesn't have to be totally dark, to be too dark to see the outline of your plain sights against the target. Think about being in a darkened room, with a potential target moving toward you from a partially-lit room. You I.D. the target, then as it moves toward you, it turns into a silhouette as it enters the hallway/room entrance. Those little glowing dots will be mighty comforting under those conditions.

They are also very useful for locating your handgun on/in the nightstand when you are first awakened by that Bump/Crash in the dark, dark night.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I guess that I'm the "odd man out."
I do not use "night sights." Further, I see no reason for using them.

If the light level is so low that you cannot see your sights, you probably should not be shooting at anything. You need to be able to see and identify your target before you shoot at your wife or girlfriend who is stumbling around in the dark after raiding the 'fridge. (Maybe you need a flashlight?)

If you can make the target out, but still cannot see a decent sight picture, you should be well-enough practiced to be able to "slide shoot." That is, you can use the silhouette of the rear end of your pistol to assure yourself that you are firing in the right direction and in correct alignment. If you are really well practiced, you should also be able to "hip-shoot" instinctively at very close range.

I have found glow-in-the-dark sights to be a distraction that takes my focus off of the putative target.
And I know where on my bedside table I've put my pistol, so I don't need glowing sights to help me find it.

But that's just me.


----------



## jflecken (May 17, 2011)

I was taught that the bg can cover 7 yards before you get off the second shot. If you have time to find the sights and properly aim you aint shootin fast enough. Before everyone gets mad at me for not aiming this is not accomplished just by saying it you must practice it over and over. At this distance you need to practice point and shoot for self defense.


----------



## JLazyH (Jul 1, 2011)

I just got a Glock 26 with a laser I am going to see if it makes a good carry gun.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I have night sights on several of my guns.

I like night sights and I like fiber optic front sights.

For my aging eyes they both help.

In dim light the night sights help .. in bright light the fiber optic really help me.

+1 on what Steve M1911A1 said ..

"you should be able to definitely identify your target before shooting it".

:smt1099


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Got a pair of Trijicons put on my Glock last month. I think I may have a set put on my SIG before long.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

BTW, Trijicon has an excellent warranty and customer service. Had a set on my 92G that were getting dim after 18 years of service. I sent the slide in with $54.00 and they replaced all the ampules and repainted the sight rings. Very bright now w/ excellent sight picture and the metal sights are of very high quality to boot.


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

ns on everything for hd/sd.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Trijicon :target:


----------



## postmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I keep a Sig 226 with night sites on bed side table. However during the day I carry a Glock 26 with bright white sights I can see. When practicing with the Sig during the day I have a really hard time seeing, but then I'm 64 and need readers.


----------

